# Battery not charging when driving and



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Fridge not switching to engine when driving. so therefore not working. Solar panel charges it ok so we managed on that while away. 

Just called local dealer but he didn't seem to know what a motorhome was and can't see us for 3 weeks. 

I know one of you lot will have the answer, is it something we can sort or is it more involved. 

Thanks as always for your time
Mandy


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Is it an AES fridge (auto energy sensing) or a manual fridge ?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes it is the AES, but fridge is not the problem it is the fact the engine is not charging the battery to run anything including the fridge. 

Thanks
Mandy


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

There will most likely be fuses adjacent your split charge relays, they may have blown

Alan H


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

Any idea where I will find these fuses in Rollerteam on a Ford Transit .

Ive checked all the fuses by the leisure battery but they are the wrong side of the feed to be the problem anyway.

Ive had the cab fuse board to bits but they all seem related to the cab and van electrics.

Would they be behind the Hab control board?


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

I believe the fuse for the Fridge running on Battery when the Engine is running may be located in the Engine compartment near to the Vehicle Battery (It was on the Fiat based Motorhome so may be the same on the Ford?)


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Sounds like a loose wire or short at the alternator. Any decent auto electrician should fix it easily.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

Dealer reckons its a Fuse board been fried and would be 100s to fix.

Mechanic knew more about Motorhomes electrics than the dealer and will be looking at it wednesday.

12V hab area I can do 

12V engine side no go area for me lol


----------



## vwlt28 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Hi can anyone help*

I have a 1998 Fiat Ducato EuraMobil Sport with similar problems, Fridge doesn't work on 12v when driving, leisure battery doesn't charge whilst driving, my battery and water tank gauge do not work either. I have a Schaudt Electroblock EBL 200-6 any ideas on what to do or where to start.

Cheers Paul


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Bizarre, I've just been talking to a friend who had, what sounds like, a similar problem.

His is a Fiat based Van, but having said that Citroen and Peugeot are probably the same unit.

It appears there is a 20 odd pin electric connection box behind the fuse/inspection area on the drivers side. When his tame mechanic was tracing the cause of the problem he noticed that one of the pins in the back of the connector was slightly proud of the others, it was pushed back into place and, voila, the problem was solved  


Hope this helps


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

To isolate the problem you need to check if the starter battery is receiving a charge, if not then it's a vehicle side problem, if it is charging then it is likely the split charger or voltage sensing relay, or a fuse, possibly a loose wire.


----------

